# First Garden Brussels Sprouts=Brussels Sprouts Casserrole



## alx (Dec 18, 2009)

I grow about 10 B.sprouts plants every year and put these in the garden august 1st as transplants from seed...These are called tasty nuggets..

They are behind the topped broccoli and are 3 foot plus tall and loaded...Will harvest next few months











Reading thru some old cookbooks and found a old family recipe book translated from german..

Brussels sprouts casserrole

1/4 pound cubed bacon.........2 eggs
1/2 cup minced onion.............salt/pepper
3 cups raw sliced potato........little nutmeg
3/4 pound ground beef...........1 tablespoon parsley
1 pound brussels....................2 cups beef broth

The fresh Brussels



Skillet Fry bacon and onions





Layer the potato slices in dish after soaking an hour.





I ground fresh chuck roast mixed in the bacon,onion,eggs,nutmeg and parsley and next layer is meat and then brussels.



Another layer and add beef broth and baked 1 hour 10 minutes at 475 degree and let rest 10 minutes.I covered last 30 minutes.





After resting





Kitchen smelled like sweet cabbage and beef.It was tasty and hearty german fare...




Enough left for breakfast.I did use a pound of fresh ground chuck not 3/4 and will add a few different of my dehydrated pepper powders next time,but it was a keeper....


----------



## fire it up (Dec 18, 2009)

Tasty nuggets...well if you say so.

I was taking some garbage to the compost today looking at last years empty plot and next years cover crop coming along and was actually thinking about whether or not you still had anything producing in the garden.
Your gardening skills and great looking produce never cease to amaze me Alex, I would even have to give that dish a try, brussels and all...


----------



## rivet (Dec 18, 2009)

Impressively beautiful dish for us Brussels Sprouts lovers! I love that old world recipe you shared, and it looks perfect for a warming supper. Nothing better than meat, potatoes and fresh vegetables together.

You've definitely inspired me to try my hand at Brussels again, and will put them in this year. We'll make them work


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Dish...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like my Brussels Sprouts Plain... 

And can eat a ton of them..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking sprouts Alex and the casserole looks amazing. As you know, here in Mn this year we had crap growing conditions. The brussel plants were pretty big. Nice 1" to 1 1/2" fruits on them. When I went to pick them.........They were hollow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

They only grew the outer leaves, can you believe that? You could flatten them right out. Oh well. As always, the pics of your garden make me jealous.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice, Alex, and I'm not much of a fan of them, but those look good. And they seemed to dissapear. Always a good sign!


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful dish brother..I love Brussel sprouts...Thats a killer looking dish my friend...Will go good with some of those Pickled beets I just sent you..


----------



## tfries (Dec 18, 2009)

We grow Brussles Sprouts too!  Your recipe looks like an tasty way to prepare them.  My wife usually slices them in half and blackens them in a cast iron skillet with browned garlic and toasted pine nuts.  We will have to try your recipe for a change of pace.

We still have several stalks of them out in the garden.  Hopefully they are still OK after the big freeze we had last week.


----------



## alx (Dec 18, 2009)

I almost always just steam them and add a butter/garlic sauce and eat as a side.Mine do well in the cold,but it does not get as deep cold here as you all in the west and north like meathunter...Late january is the latest they have been edible here last 10 years,but this year has been average as far as no days at high of 20 degrees or anything...They are sheltered from the wind a bit...


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 18, 2009)

Those are nice ones! I started some from seeds in the kitchen window, gave them a bunch of love and stuff, planted them in the garden about the same time you did, and now....several weeks later....I have a plant about 3 inches higher than it was in my kitchen and turning that "old" reddish look. 

I don't know what I did wrong, but yours look fantastic!

The mix you did with them looks good too. The nutmeg had me saying "hummmm" and wondering but I probably don't use it enough according to the "Good Eats" dude. 475 also had me wondering...if I should clean my oven before I heated it that high so I don't burn the house down 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









.


----------



## alx (Dec 18, 2009)

I actualy cleaned my oven after 2 pies for thanksgiving.Definetly wanna run a clean machine at 475 degrees...But i bake alot etc...Cant wait to get a gas/convection though...

I hit my brussels good and hard with foliar fish/kelp extract to get them growing in august september...That is the key for me...You gotta get em growing in the heat and then wait....That and growing a variety that will produce in you r area...Tasty nugget from Burpee is the only one that forms the small cabbage here..the rest make loose leaf and noting...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2009)

Man thats a nice and hardy meal for sure Alex. I will have to try that one with some fresh sprouts I'm sure I can buy them here soon enough. But you definatly are bring out some really good comfort dishes. Please
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Keep it Up


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 18, 2009)

Man those sprouts look great!  I like them seasoned wraped in bacon and smoked.

Scott


----------



## badfrog (Dec 18, 2009)

We LOVE brussel sprouts! we put a few in the garden this year, but something ate them before we got to! We almost always slice them in half and put them cut side down in a hot cast iron skillet in the fat from the bacon that just got cooked!
I will be trying your recipe! looks awesome!


----------

